# Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Hallo zusammen 

Ich hatte am Wochenende eine ziemlich hitzige Diskussion mit einem Kumpel von mir, der der festen Überzeugung ist das es mal wieder Zeit wäre mein System upzugraden. Ich persönlich halte das aber für wenig sinnvoll, daher wollte ich mich mal nach eurer Meinung erkundigen.

Im Moment sieht mein System so aus:

i7 4770K @4,2 GHz mit Prolimatech Megahalems & sei still! Silent Wings
Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP rev. 1.0
16 GB DDR3-2400 Crucial (2x8)
Inno3D GTX 980Ti iChill @stock
Seasonic G550 PCGH-Edition
Corsair Graphite 780T
OS-SSD Samsung 850 Evo 250GB + 2x HDD WD Green
Asus Xonar DS

Mein Kumpel ist der festen Überzeugung das es sehr sinnvoll wäre, die Komponenten durch folgendes zu ersetzen:

i7 7700K
beliebiges Z270-Board
16 GB DDR4-3200
Geforce GTX 1080
1 TB-SSD statt der HDD's

Ich persönlich finde ja dass so eine Aufrüstung nicht wirklich Sinn machen würde, da der zu erwartende Zuwachs an Leistung doch relativ übersichtlich zu sein scheint. Im Moment bin ich mit meinem Sys eigentlich sehr zufrieden, ersetzen würde ich evtl. nur den CPU-Kühler (Noctua NH-D15) und die HDD's. Ich zocke GTA V mit 2x Downsampling und allen Reglern auf Anschlag flüssig mit >60 FPS, und auch für den Rest scheint mit die  Konfig mehr als ausreichend zu sein.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Ich bin gespannt ob ihr eher mir oder meinem Kumpel Recht gebt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Die Frage ist natürlich immer, was bei dir limitiert und ob dahingehend eine Aufrüstung Sinn ergeben würde.

Nehemn wir mal an, dass die GraKa limitiert - dann würde eine CPU-Aufrüstung recht wenig Sinn ergeben, da ja die Grafikkarte zu langsam ist. 

Wenn die CPU limitiert (in modernen Spielen vor allem bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen sehr selten der Fall), ergibt eine CPU-Aufrüstung wieder etwas mehr Sinn.
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass die reine Rohleistung des i7 7700K keine 10% beträgt, das sollten irgendie 5% oder so sein, da es ja noch die gleiche Architektur wie Skylake ist. 

Den Vorteil, den der i7 7700K gegenüber dem i7 6700K hat, ergibt sich lediglich aus dem Taktvorteil und der Verwendung von etwas schnellerem RAM.

Die Leistung @ stock aller CPUs kann man hier vergleichen:
Top-Blower- gegen Tower-CPU-Kuhler: Auswirkung auf die Temperatur von Mainboard-Spannungswandlern

In meinen Augen ergibt ein Upgrade für dich relativ wenig Sinn, außer du willst/brauchst unbedingt die neuen Skylake-Features.


----------



## amdahl (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Dein Kumpel hat entweder zu viel Geld oder zu wenig Ahnung. Vielleicht auch beides.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Bei deinem System macht eine Ausrüstung überhaupt keinen Sinn. Der Leistungszuwachs wäre viel zu gering für das was du investieren müsstest.


----------



## XT1024 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist der festen Überzeugung das es  sehr sinnvoll wäre, die Komponenten durch folgendes zu ersetzen:


Der ist Verkäufer, oder?  


Stefan84 schrieb:


> Im Moment bin ich mit meinem Sys eigentlich sehr zufrieden


Dann ist der Kuchen doch gegessen und der Rest egal, oder nicht?
CPU-Benchmarks lassen sich ja finden und spätestens da käme *mir* dieser Austausch wie gröbster Unfug vor.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Bis auf die Karte kann man sich jeglichen Aufpreis eher schenken da man davon nur sehr wenig merken würde. Selbst bei der Karte sollte man sich überlegen ob einem das letzte Fitzelchen High End einem der Aufpreis wert ist. Ich würde so ein System so belassen wie es ist


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Das ist ja mein Reden 
Ich halte die genannte Aufrüstung auch nicht gerade für sinnvoll, vom Leistungszuwachs dann mal ganz zu schweigen. Der 7700K würde evtl. in einigen Anwendungen ein paar Prozente bringen, welche in meinen Augen aber den Preis keinesfalls rechtfertigen würden. Alles zusammen würde es roundabout 650 Euro kosten, den Unterbau samt CPU und Board zu erneuern. Für dieses Geld könnte ich mir auch fast eine 1080 holen, wenn denn die 980Ti nicht ausreichend wäre  
Aber wie gesagt, alles was ich damit im Moment zocke läuft flüssig und der Rechner bleibt dabei schön leise, selbst unter Folding@Home dreht der Graka-Lüfter nur max. 50% auf und bleibt locker unter 60 Grad GPU-Temperatur.

@XT1024:
nein, er ist kein Verkäufer 

Wie gesagt, ich würde maximal den CPU-Kühler durch den Noctua ersetzen und eine der HDD's durch eine größere SSD ersetzen, wo dann auch die meisten Anwendungen und Spiele drauf liegen würden. Das würde mMn den größten (gefühlten) Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bringen als ein komplett neuer Unterbau.


----------



## LukasGregor (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Wow...

Naja wenn er zu viel Geld hat : SSDs kaufen und die Greens einmotten.
Der Megahalem ist doch nicht schlechter als ein D15...das lohnt nicht.

Bitte sag jetzt nicht er zockt auf Full HD @60? - Ich würd das Geld eher in einen besseren Monitor und gute Kopfhörer stecken. Und vlt mit Vega/1080 Ti eine neue GPU, wenn die 6 GB VRAM langsam knapp werden.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Nicht er, sondern ich 
Ja, ich zock/arbeite bis jetzt auf 2 ganz normalen Monitoren (27 & 24 Zoll) mit 60 Hz, hat mir bisher eigentlich auch immer ausgereicht. Mit 144+ Hz habe ich mich noch nicht so wirklich befasst...


----------



## Heroman_overall (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich nutze ebenfalls einen i7 4770k @ 3,8 GHZ bei 0,950V und merke in Verbindung mit der GTX 1080 bei ebenfalls auf 1800Mhz/0,850V keine Einbußen beim spielen. Bei mir Limitiert nach wie vor die Grafikkarte, Prozessor OC bringt nur in Benchmarks oder in einigen ganz wenigen spielen etwas.


----------



## lunaticx (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> (27 & 24 Zoll) mit 60 Hz,



Du zoggst auf dem 27" primär ? Also der 24" ist nur Zweitmonitor ?

Der 27" ist ein 1080p oder 1440p ?

Bei 1440p _könnten_ die 6GB Ram der 980TI evtl zum Flaschenhals werden ... sofern du immer auf High/Ultra zoggen möchtest ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



> Asus Xonar DS


Wenn man guten Ton lieben würde und entsprechende Gerätschaften besitzt und die Ohren auch mitspielen wäre das die einzige Baustelle die mir einfallen würde neben der vielleicht genannten größeren oder weitere SSD


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Beim Sound hatte ich auch schon überlegt, das Problem ist da aber leider dass das Board mir fast ausschließlich den PCI-Steckplatz "vorschreibt".  Die beiden PCIe-x1-Steckplätze werden durch die Graka blockiert, und direkt darunter wollte ich eigentlich Platz für die Belüftung der Karte lassen, sodass der mechanische x16 auch rausfallen würde.


----------



## LukasGregor (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Gott sei Dank gibt es seit kurzem einen neuen Anschluss: USB.

Edit: Was betreibst du den mit der DS?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Stimmt leider, PCI lohnt nicht und die aktuellen Karten bieten leider low Profile mehr an. Bliebe dann nur USB was allerdings mit Win 10 etwas zicken könnte mangels alternativer Treiber


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Von USB-Soundkarten halte ich aber nicht wirklich viel 
Die Xonar DS befeuert ein einfaches, simples 2.1-System von Logitech, also eher die untere Mittelklasse denn was höherwertiges. Muss aber auch sagen, für das was ich damit mache reicht es vollkommen aus, ich bin was das angeht nicht besonders audiophil. Als Headset kommt (selten) ein Thermaltake Tt eSports zum Einsatz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ok dann lohnt es auch nicht


----------



## LukasGregor (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

dafür lohnt ja eine hochwertigere Soundkarte auch nicht^^

Um dem Treiber/WIN 10 Problem aus dem Weg zu gehen, würde îch eine "treiberlose" Soundkarte verwenden.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Von USB-Soundkarten halte ich aber nicht wirklich viel



Ich hoffe, du beschränkst das auf Soundkarten und nicht generell über Audiointerface welche über USB angebunden sind.
Als profesioneller Hobby-Musiker () kann ich dem sonst leider nicht beifplichten.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



lunaticx schrieb:


> Du zoggst auf dem 27" primär ? Also der 24" ist nur Zweitmonitor ?
> 
> Der 27" ist ein 1080p oder 1440p ?
> 
> Bei 1440p _könnten_ die 6GB Ram der 980TI evtl zum Flaschenhals werden ... sofern du immer auf High/Ultra zoggen möchtest ...




Sorry, hab ich glatt übersehen  Also, beide sind "stinknormale" 1080p, weiter bin ich da in Sachen Ausstattung noch nicht... Der 27er ist sozusagen mein Hauptmonitor, auf dem zweiten (kleineren) laufen meistens nur diverse "Überwachungstools" (Afterburner, CPU-Z, HWMonitor z.B.) oder YouTube-Videos, sodass ich den großen Bildschirm normal weiter nutzen kann für alles mögliche.


----------



## DeSync7 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich hab auch den Fehler gemacht und von einer 980ti auf eine 1080 aufgerüstet. Ich hab zu viel Geld gezahlt und nur einen minimalen Leistungssprung erkannt. Für 4k Gaming und mehrere Monitore und ähnliches ist die 980ti aber auch die 1080 zu schwach, dafür bräuchtest du schon 2 x 1080 bzw 2 x 1070 Grafikkarten. Dein PC Setup ist mehr als nur ausreichend. Wenn du upgraden willst, kannst du ja in 1-2 Jahren machen, dann ist dein I7 zwar immer noch gut, aber nicht mehr aktuell. Dann würde ich es mir überlegen aufzurüsten.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

*@TE:* du musst unbedingt auf den i7-7700k umsteigen, am besten gestern. Ein "Leidensgenosse"... Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an einen bestimmten Film: "was macht das neue Produkt besser wie der Vorgänger? Nunja, es steht die größere Zahl vorne dran"

Gruß


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Wie gesagt, ich hab ja gesagt das es keinen Sinn macht da was groß aufzurüsten 
Ich guck jetzt mal aus Jux und Dollerei ob ich mir irgendwo ein günstiges Z87/97 Board schießen kann, damit ich mehr PCIe zur Verfügung habe, und evtl. auch M.2... Und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht  EIne größere SSD wandert noch mit rein, und die WLP werd ich mal neu machen. Das wars dann aber im Großen und Ganzen auch schon.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

M.2 kannst du bei Z87 oder Z97 knicken, da du nur dann eine volle Anbindung hast, wenn du 8 Lanes bei der Grafikkarte einbüßt.
Willst du M.2 nutzen, musst du auf Kaby Lake wechseln.


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ihr wollt mir doch nur nen Wechsel schmackhaft machen, ich merk das schon


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich brauche dringend Umschläge.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt mir doch nur nen Wechsel schmackhaft machen, ich merk das schon


Wenn du Geld verbrennen willst/musst, meine IBAN hätt ich gleich zur Hand... Übrigens, was für ein Kumpel, den du da hast

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



facehugger schrieb:


> Übrigens, was für ein Kumpel, den du da hast
> 
> Gruß



Der hofft, dass er den 4770k günstig abgreifen kann.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der hofft, dass er den 4770k günstig abgreifen kann.


Jetzt, wo du es erwähnst. Daher weht also der Wind...

Gruß


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Naja er wollte auch nicht so recht begreifen als ich ihm gesagt habe das es nicht wirklich Sinn macht von 4770K auf 7700K und von 980Ti auf 1080 zu wechseln, weil nicht viel Zuwachs im Vergleich zum Geld weniger in der Geldbörse 
Aber da ich sowieso meine (lauten) WD Green ersetzen wollte, kommt ne neue SSD in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten dazu, und gut is...


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Eine neue SSD kannst du natürlich reinschrauben und den alten Knochen entsorgen.


----------



## facehugger (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine neue SSD kannst du natürlich reinschrauben und den alten Knochen entsorgen.


Da könnte man doch die nehmen:


SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder was dagegen, Threshi...

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Die MX300 geht auch. 
Crucial MX300 1TB, SATA Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stefan84 (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Danke für die Links, da werd ich mich mal umsehen


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



facehugger schrieb:


> *@TE:* du musst unbedingt auf den i7-7700k umsteigen, am besten gestern. Ein "Leidensgenosse"... Das ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an einen bestimmten Film: "was macht das neue Produkt besser wie der Vorgänger? Nunja, es steht die größere Zahl vorne dran"
> 
> Gruß



"Dieses Jahr steht ne 12 auf der Schachtel."


----------



## facehugger (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> "Dieses Jahr steht ne 12 auf der Schachtel."


Jap, war aus "Tron Legacy". Man versteht sich...

Gruß


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

MX 300 und Ultra II sind beide gut. 
Ich habe noch die Ultra II verbaut, würde aber heute wohl eher die MX300 nehmen. 
Der Preis, den ich damals aber für die Ultra II gezahlt habe (180) war unschlagbar.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich bin dann jetzt nur noch am grübeln ob ich mir lieber 2 1050er ins Sys bauen soll oder doch lieber eine 2 TB-Platte  Vom Preis her macht das keinen großen Unterschied.
Dann hoffe ich auch mal das dieses hochfrequente Fiepen von den Caviar Green endlich vorbei ist... Und die 2 TB-Platte werd ich dann in ein externes USB 3.0-Gehäuse basteln.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Dann kannst du gleich eine 2TB-Platte nehmen und in zwei Partitionen teilen.
Außer du willst mit einer Platte die andere backuppen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich wechsel bald auch meine HDD´s gegen zwei 500GB SSD MX300 (Eine für Steam und eine für Origin,Uplay,Battle.net.). Das Geknatter von den Platten geht mir langsam echt auf die Nerven  Als Datengrab habe ich noch eine externe 4TB die muss reichen. Die Crucials haben ja einen ziemlich guten Ruf und der Preis hält sich auch in Grenzen. z.Z. bestes P/L.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Also im Moment ist die Aufteilung so:

Samsung SSD Evo 250 GB: OS und die wichtigsten Sachen
WD 2TB: diverse Partitionen für Daten (Musik, Videos, Bilder, etc.)
WD 1TB: reine "Sicherungsplatte" für Acronis True Image

Die 2TB-Platte würde ich dann auf die SSD "spiegeln", und evtl. dann die freie HDD als externe Sicherungsplatte nutzen. Da muss ich aber nochmal gucken ob ich Acronis so einstellen kann das er sichert sobald die externe Platte dran ist, oder mir vor dem Start der Sicherung einen kleinen Hinweis gibt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Ich wechsel bald auch meine HDD´s gegen zwei 500GB SSD MX300



Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum man dann nicht eine Platte nimmt und diese in 2 Partitionen teilt.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ich hätte selbst die 2 "kleinen" SSDs in jeweils 2 Partitionen geteilt


----------



## Schnuetz1 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ich hätte selbst die 2 "kleinen" SSDs in jeweils 2 Partitionen geteilt



Wat auf die Anmerkung von nWo-Wolfpac bezogen. 
Hab sein Zitat dann nochmal dazu editiert.


----------



## Stefan84 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Achso, ok


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, warum man dann nicht eine Platte nimmt und diese in 2 Partitionen teilt.



Ja das kann man natürlich auch machen


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Ihr könnt mich jetzt für bekloppt halten, aber ich habe mir günstig ein "neues" Board geschossen  Und zwar ein MSI Z87 G45 Gaming. So gut wie unbenutzt, originalverpackt mit allem Zubehör. Passt vom Layout einfach viel besser...
Dieses werde ich demnächst einbauen, und von einem Kumpel bekomme ich (erstmal zum testen) eine X-Fi Titanium. Mal sehen ob die was taugt unter Win 10, von den Treiberproblemen habe ich ja schon gehört... 

In diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage: das Board bietet ja mSATA. Ich gehe aber davon aus das mir diese Schnittstelle im Vergleich zu einer "normalen" SSD keinerlei Vorteile bietet, außer das ich keine Kabel legen muss? Zumal ja bei Einsatz einer mSATA-SSD der sechste SATA-Port deaktiviert wird.


----------



## Dragon AMD (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*



Stefan84 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich jetzt für bekloppt halten, aber ich habe mir günstig ein "neues" Board geschossen  Und zwar ein MSI Z87 G45 Gaming. So gut wie unbenutzt, originalverpackt mit allem Zubehör. Passt vom Layout einfach viel besser...
> Dieses werde ich demnächst einbauen, und von einem Kumpel bekomme ich (erstmal zum testen) eine X-Fi Titanium. Mal sehen ob die was taugt unter Win 10, von den Treiberproblemen habe ich ja schon gehört...
> 
> In diesem Zusammenhang gleich noch eine Frage: das Board bietet ja mSATA. Ich gehe aber davon aus das mir diese Schnittstelle im Vergleich zu einer "normalen" SSD keinerlei Vorteile bietet, außer das ich keine Kabel legen muss? Zumal ja bei Einsatz einer mSATA-SSD der sechste SATA-Port deaktiviert wird.


Eine gute msata ist schneller als eine sata ssd.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

mSATA ist exakt das gleiche wie SATA nur ohne Kabel. Eine gute mSATA wird auch nicht schneller als eine gute SATA.


----------



## Stefan84 (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Einen i7 4770K aufrüsten - lohnt sich das überhaupt??*

Danke, da lag ich also richtig mit meiner Vermutung... Preislich gibts da ja auch nicht wirklich einen Vorteil, also kann ich auch weiter auf normale SD's setzen.


----------



## DocRog (9. Dezember 2020)

Guten Morgen. Grabe den alten Fred hier einmal aus. Würde gerne meinem betagten i4770k ansstell der Asus 980ti einen neue Grafikkarte spendieren. Da einige Spiele doch schon ruckeln auf meinem 27Zoll bei 2560×1440 Gerade Battlefront 1 bis 2 oder the Witcher 3  in höchster Stufe. Nutze das Gerät auch für Arbeit und Webdesign. Deshalb kommt für mich unter WIN 10 ein Tausch von Board oder komplett System (zwecks Installations Aufwand nicht in Frage. Dachte an eine kleine RTX 260 oder 270. Was  meint ihr? Board Asus Strike ROG und 650 W  be- quiet NT sollten das packen!? Merci und beste Grüße,  Rog.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (9. Dezember 2020)

Mach dafür lieber einen neuen Fred auf, sonst ist es nur verwirrend für alle....

Und bevor du ihn aufmachst solltest du testen, ob CPU oder GPU bei dir limitiert (stell die Grafikeinstellungen deutlich runter, und schau, ob es immer noch ruckelt) und habe auch ein Auge auf die RAM Auslastung.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Dezember 2020)

Deine 980 ti entspricht ungefähr einer 1660 Ti/Super, also Karten, die heute für Full-HD-Gaming beworben werden. Das muss zwar für sich noch nichts heißen, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass WQHD diese Karten bei aktuell(er)en Titeln überfordert.
Das bedeutet jedoch nicht, dass deine CPU nicht trotzdem eine weitere Bremse sein kann und mit einer stärkeren GPU noch mehr zur Bremse werden könnte.

Dein Argument 





> Nutze das Gerät auch für Arbeit und Webdesign. Deshalb kommt für mich unter WIN 10 ein Tausch von Board oder komplett System (zwecks Installations Aufwand nicht in Frage.


 erschließt sich dabei übrigens nicht, denn erstens gehen Arbeit und Webdesign mit stärkerer Hardware sicherlich nicht schlechter von der Hand und außerdem war es noch nie so wenig Aufwand, den kompletten Unterbau auszutauschen, wie unter Windows 10: Hardware austauschen, neu starten, einen Moment (vorzugsweise mit aktiver Internetverbindung) warten, bis Windows die Treiber sortiert hat und fertig.


----------

